# Searching for a male pup...



## Vilinsky88 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi guys, I'm new to this site. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a reputable breeder that breeds pure bred German shepherds. We're a family of five, in our clan.
My wife, myself, my 4 year old son named Landon, my 6 year old daughter named Olivia and my eldest 8 year old son named Jackson. Did I mention our 9 year old pure bred German Shepherd Heidi who's been with us since 8 weeks old which we rescued her from Westside Animal Rescue in L. A.., CA. I wanted to rescue again but they don't have any Purebred puppies at the moment. We want a male companion dog for Heidi and the kids. The only sticking point is the price! I'm looking to pay between $500-$800. Most breeders want between $2000-$10,000. Very out of bnb our price range especially in our current economy. We're a really loving and dog friendly family. If you know any breeders who might have an extra shepherd they couldn't sell and is willing to part with that puppy at our price range, please refer them to us. We love German Shepherds. Thanks for


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Your best bet is a re-home at that price. 
I've had two before, you might just get lucky


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Westside favors repeat adopters. Would be best to put in an app and go on the wait list for a pup. Often times you’re called before they even put the pups up on the site. They may not have any PB now, but they did a month ago, quite a few in recent months.... so i’d personally start there.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

...and just like that, Westside now has a litter of what appear to be purebred pups.
The parents were surrendered as well. High content GSD if not full.
Hopefully you got an app in when it was suggested previously.


----------



## Vilinsky88 (Feb 19, 2021)

Thank you for your referral, that was very kind of you. Thanks again.


----------

